# Thanks Anney (K9-design)



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney is a top notch trainer. She always gets the most out of each training day. She is also great fun to train with. "WOO HOO WHAT A GUY" still makes me laugh.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh this did make me laugh too! So funny 
Well it's a fine line between cheerleeding and praising, I like to think I keep it on THIS side of praising 
Glad I could inadvertently help.
And Jim, you forgot an expletive!


----------

